# Ge_off_me's Geoffs Ford Fiesta ST - Audible Physics, Dayton, Zapco



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Geoff has been a friend of mine for a few years now, as we both help run the Strictly Sound Quality group on facebook. He asked me if i wanted to work on his car while him and his wife went on a vacation together. He told me he wanted some pillars featuring the new Audible Physics RG100 full ranges and Dayton Audio ND16 tweeters, to modify his doors to house some Dayton RS225 midbass drivers, and to install his new Zapco Z150.6SP and Zapco Z8 IV dsp in the trunk. All to be done within a week. got it. For this car, since i was busy with another, i let my employee Matei take on most of the job. He did pretty much everything aside from some of the more complex glassing and body filler techniques, and wrapping the pieces. This also kinda explains the lack of "during" pics. Its hard to remember to take pics of every step when your in a groove and have never had to put a build log together before. Hats off to him.



Heres a quick little "before" pic on the pillars and doors. Geoff is apparently blind to dirt lol (just kidding. its a daily, so..)

side note, these doors are a total pita to clean. you will see my attempts in the after pics






















RG100 trim ring and grill inside its baffle. I taught Matei some basic router techniques recently. He picks things up FAST.























Dayton ND16, Audible Physics RG100, and Dayton RS225 all wired up































Matei figured out how much he needed to enlarge the door speaker opening, then created a template shape that fits the car while covering the hole. After the baffles of the pod were made, it glassed them to match the doors contours. They were attached to the door panel from the rear. Trim rings that press fit were routed out of acrylic and have a small bevel out the outside. They were eventually wrapped in grill cloth.































Mounting for the false floor, as well as said false floor before being wrapped in matching carpet.























Zapco Z-150.6SP and Z8 IV installed along with some RSD Custom Cables. Check these guys out for all of your custom cable needs.


The stock false floor goes above this and this is where the subwoofer enclosure (not shown) sits















Door pods fully installed. You can still see some water on the panels from trying to clean them.















Pillars done and installed






















































Thanks for looking!


----------



## gumbeelee (Jan 3, 2011)

Nice work matei and nick as always!!! Damn those dayton tweets look even smaller than i thought they were


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unix_usr (Dec 4, 2013)

Did you kill the factory eq? - whats the measurements looking like?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

unix_usr said:


> Did you kill the factory eq? - whats the measurements looking like?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hes waiting for his forscan

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ge_off_me (Mar 19, 2015)

unix_usr said:


> Did you kill the factory eq? - whats the measurements looking like?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Any help would be nice too  It's my first time playing with ForScan


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Ge_off_me said:


> Any help would be nice too  It's my first time playing with ForScan


What do you mean? You play with foreskin all the time

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ge_off_me (Mar 19, 2015)

SkizeR said:


> What do you mean? You play with foreskin all the time
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


I only practiced with yours, this is a whole new animal for me.


----------



## lashlee (Aug 16, 2007)

Damn fine set of pillars.


----------



## Sine Swept (Sep 3, 2010)

Nice work guys!


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Very nicely done and I’m excited for when you do my car and post a build. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

SkizeR said:


>


This is the moneyshot. Nice work as per usual, Nick.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Weightless said:


> This is the moneyshot. Nice work as per usual, Nick.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


This is my favorite one as well. Thanks

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Now that’s what you call “ smooth sailing “ lol. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## juiceweazel (Jul 28, 2014)

Fantastic work. Looks like it should've been built that way.


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

Yeah that's some next level stuff


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

Ge_off_me, I'd like to solve the puzzle:

Get offa' me! **applause**


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

mikey7182 said:


> Ge_off_me, I'd like to solve the puzzle:
> 
> Get offa' me! **applause**


This explains everything 

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

The build looks great. Can't wait to hear it!


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

SkizeR said:


>


----------



## gumbeelee (Jan 3, 2011)

Coppertone said:


> Now that’s what you call “ smooth sailing “ lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




Nice!!


Sent from my iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## SQram (Aug 17, 2007)

SkizeR said:


>



Pillars look fantastic, but for me the door panels are the hot ticket. I scrolled right by the first time without even realizing the work that had gone into them. In my mind, that is the ultimate achievement and exactly what I'd be after for my personal vehicle.


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

Beautiful work!


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

Awesome build,those little Daytons are a great value for the money.What crossover points are you using?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

strong*I*bumpin said:


> Awesome build,those little Daytons are a great value for the money.What crossover points are you using?


I didn't tune it. Geoff does his own tuning so I didnt set anything. That's all him.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## juiceweazel (Jul 28, 2014)

SkizeR said:


> I didn't tune it. Geoff does his own tuning so I didnt set anything. That's all him.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


So when testing to verify everything is okay do you just pick a safe crossover point and leave it at that? Sadly I guess that means you don't get to hear it until you meet at one of the events.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

juiceweazel said:


> So when testing to verify everything is okay do you just pick a safe crossover point and leave it at that? Sadly I guess that means you don't get to hear it until you meet at one of the events.


I didnt even get to so much as set basic crossover points. I was just getting ready to tune as he got there and he wanted to leave asap as he has an 8+ hour drive ahead of him. 

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## juiceweazel (Jul 28, 2014)

SkizeR said:


> I didnt even get to so much as set basic crossover points. I was just getting ready to tune as he got there and he wanted to leave asap as he has an 8+ hour drive ahead of him.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


Not like your dealing with your average customer though. He kind of has some idea what he's doing...


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

juiceweazel said:


> Not like your dealing with your average customer though. He kind of has some idea what he's doing...


keep telling him that lol


----------



## juiceweazel (Jul 28, 2014)

zing ha ha


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

If you ont mind me asking, how long does it take for you to bang out a set of pillars like that?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

mmiller said:


> If you ont mind me asking, how long does it take for you to bang out a set of pillars like that?


depends. This is the first time i (we) have done pillars that dont feature sealed enclosures in over 2 years, so time on these was a bit less. We did free air because the 4 ohm rg100 require about 2 liters of airspace, and the angles on the body of the car were very harsh. would have been impossible to re-install. I could have done these in about 16 hours? maybe a little more. For some of my more complicated pillars, like the first set of pillars with the audiofrog gb25 and gb10 in the Golf R i did took much longer than anyone here would expect from a "professional" installer. about 30+ hours. Sealing them makes them much harder to do and to install/uninstall.


----------



## Ge_off_me (Mar 19, 2015)

SkizeR said:


> keep telling him that lol


You can kindly kick rocks.


----------



## mrmill (Feb 11, 2013)

those pillars and doors are money....nice work!


----------



## mrmill (Feb 11, 2013)

those pillars and doors are money....nice work!


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

Nick this is phenomenal work. I really wanted to do my pillars and door grilles myself but you've got me considering hard about letting you do them. It would be the first time in my life I let someone else install my gear. I'm a virgin, lol. Mad props, yo! (circa 1993)


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

mrmill said:


> those pillars and doors are money....nice work!


Thank you



Velozity said:


> Nick this is phenomenal work. I really wanted to do my pillars and door grilles myself but you've got me considering hard about letting you do them. It would be the first time in my life I let someone else install my gear. I'm a virgin, lol. Mad props, yo! (circa 1993)


Haha thank you. I'll trade you some install work for manning the grill again at the PA G2G/MECA event


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

****ing awesome Nick!! I dig the clean wiring. I liked all displayed like you did. Pillars are ok to 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

SkizeR said:


> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> Haha thank you. I'll trade you some install work for manning the grill again at the PA G2G/MECA event




I like that deal


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Velozity said:


> Nick this is phenomenal work. I really wanted to do my pillars and door grilles myself but you've got me considering hard about letting you do them. It would be the first time in my life I let someone else install my gear. I'm a virgin, lol. Mad props, yo! (circa 1993)


I think that was _the year AFTER_ he was born! lol

I got to meet Geoff at Finals this past weekend. He was pretty busy, but it was good to put a face with the name.

Jay


----------



## BigRed17 (Aug 26, 2018)

amazing work!


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

Ge_off_me said:


> I only practiced with yours, this is a whole new animal for me.


DOCKING?:laugh::surprised:


----------

